# 13 Yrs and Pregnant



## pregnant_13yr

Hi everyone, my name's Maya. A few months ago I was pressured by my peers into having sex. I only did it ONE TIME in my whole life, and God punished me by making me pregnant. When the dad of thr boy I had sex with heard about it he was so furious that he packed up and left to who-knows-where, leaving me by myself. But dispite everything, I felt a deep love for this baby. I begged my mom to let me keep it (I live with just my mom, my dad died of lung cancer when I was an infant). Mom and I have always understood each other really well, and she agreed. So hear I am, 13 years old and six months pregnant. So far I'm mostly nervous. My mom can't give me much advice because she had me C-section. Any moms out there, please give me some advice about pregnancy, birth, and parenting. It would be really great. Thanks.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Well its really good that your mom is here for you. Once the baby is born, you really should think about going after the father and his family for child support to help out. Sorry his family took the chicken way out.

We are all here for you for support.... Welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Helloooo & welcome to B&B!!


----------



## sglascoe

hi, it was a very brave decision to keep your baby at 13, i am so glad your mum is there for your support, i still have my mum there and i am 26 and on #4.
Advice emmmmm, well try to look after yourself while pregnant and i know you are young but be strong, as there will be people talking and saying things behind your back, but try not to let these small minded people get to you.

The birth, there are classes at your local hospital for young mums try finding out when they are on and join, it will be very usefull, you will learn all you need to know.

Goodluck with your pregnancy, i really hope everything works out for the best.....

sarah


----------



## charliebear

I just wanted to say hi, welcome to bnb and congratulations!
Good luck with everything, sounds like you have a great mom there! x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrts and welcome :) glad to hear you have a supportive mom


----------



## xJG30

Welcome


----------



## momandpeanut

welcome


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## mommy_at_13

Okay well I am 13 and three months pregnant no baby is a mistake ok I said the same thing


----------



## auzelia

welcome and good luck


----------



## mummaofthree

goodluck. were all here with you xx welcome to our world x


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome!


----------



## x Nicki x

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## Caitlin.

You're a very strong 13 year old. That's great you have such a supportive Mom. Don't worry, everything will work out the way its suspose to. That baby will always have your and your Moms love.
Congrats and good luck with everything! :D


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck. I became pregnant at 16 just 3 years older than you. It's good you have support


ETA: There are a lot of young ones joining the forum latley :). There is a teeen section if you would like to speak to otehr girls your age
xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

ladies, this thread is 2 years old!


----------



## redrose27

Welcome to BnB
I am sorry that you got pg on your first time. I was 13 when I started having sex. I hope the father comes around soon. I am glad you have a supportive mom there for you. As far as being PG I would try to eat right and take it easy. I know that labor can be really hard if you dont walk every day or do some kind of excerise. I would also look into taking the birthing classes they helped me out a bunch. 
And you are one brave girl to make the decison to keep your baby. I am glad there are girls out there like you. Good luck to you.


----------



## NYCMommaxo

I was only 15 when I got pregnant and 16 when I had my girls. It is hard but you can do it!


----------



## Snoozie

Welcome, wishing you all the luck in the world. Ask for help if you need it, you will be ok.xxxxxx


----------

